# Delamination?



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

I got a call from my dealer yesterday saying they have the parts in to replace the front cap on my OB, when can I bring it in? (They are 120 miles away.)

This is the first I've heard that my OB was delaminating. I've never said any thing about delamination to them & they have never said any thing to me. The service guy that called said it was noted on delivery that the cap was indeed delaminating and parts were ordered then (about 6 weeks ago). I can't decide if this is a good thing that they are on top of things, or a bad thing that they kept me out of the loop.

What exactly is delamination of the front cap, and has anyone had any problems as a result of this replacement procedure I should watch for?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Recently there has been a large number of delamination issues. Perhaps your dealer was being proactive (good for them!!) and saw a potential problem with your unit.

I would call them and get a bit more information. Perhaps you can wait unit you have 3-5 items to work on (even minor things) and avoid drive the 120 miles each way.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We just had ours replaced a couple of weeks ago. It took a few tries for the dealer to get the new front panel on properly, but so far so good









I was told by Keystone that the delam issue was due to a bad batch of glue...it must have been a really big batch!

Ask them about adding diamond plate on the lower portion...it looks really nice and is very practical


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you go to the 'problems' area of the forum and scan the topic titles, you will find quite a few of discussions regarding delamination.

I agree to see if they can do it when you need to go for another reason instead of taking a trip for just that. On the same token, its somewhat still off season and they can take there time doing it instead of rushing when its busy.

John


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> On the same token, its somewhat still off season and they can take there time doing it instead of rushing when its busy.


And you also don't want them using the parts for someone else, then when it comes time to do yours they have to reorder.

Ed


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
I just picked up my Outback 26rks from the dealer with a brand new front nose. It looks great. We had the same problem, it was delaminating when we took delivery in Sept 2006. They took it back in over the winter and got the parts and fixed everything.
They also repaired some plumbing leaks with new fittings, a new outside faucet set and reattached the paneling around the bed. They also replaced the toilet seal (this was a recall I think) and replaced some blown bulbs.
Plus free winter storage.
I also had them install a Quickie Flush($100 installed) and put on 3 MAX_AIR vents ($30.00 ea installed) at my expense (wonderful mods!)
I really can't complain abut Capitol RV in Bismarck ND or Roughrider RV in Dickinson ND. Both Keystone dealers are fine folks in my book.

I towed it home for the first time from Bismarck with the new Duramax! WOW what a difference from the old dodge. Twice the power and literally twice the fuel milage. And that was with winterblend diesel and fighting the North dakota head winds!

*Life is good huh? Can't wait to go camping!!!*









Bill


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Hey
> I just picked up my Outback 26rks from the dealer with a brand new front nose. It looks great. We had the same problem, it was delaminating when we took delivery in Sept 2006. They took it back in over the winter and got the parts and fixed everything.
> They also repaired some plumbing leaks with new fittings, a new outside faucet set and reattached the paneling around the bed. They also replaced the toilet seal (this was a recall I think) and replaced some blown bulbs.
> Plus free winter storage.
> ...


Hi Bill,

Just curious if they charge the same amount to install a Quickie Flush on a used black tank vs a new one?
This is something that we haven't done yet, and I would feel much better if the dealer did it


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had my front cap replaced in December and it look better than new. We discovered the delam during the PDI and the dealer had already found a tear in the J wrap, something I didn't know about until the day after I got it home. They replaced both plus some other small warranty items. Plus they found a problem with the cabinet over the rear bead and fixed it at the same time.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We found a 2"x3" bubble on the driverside over the wheel well. It's in the dealer now for a look.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Skippershe

Honestly, I don't know if there would be a difference between new and used. Mine was certainly used.
The $100.00 price included the cost of the Quickie-Flush kit and a little more than 1 hour labor. My dealer gets $75/ hour. I had a couple of other things done at my expense, so the labor is sort of close estimate.
I thought it was pretty reasonable considering they have to open the underbelly etc.
Cheaper than some I have seen posted here.
Hope that helps.

Bill


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dawn,

It isn't the end of the world to install a Quickie Flush after the black tank is used. I would say many of us have done it. It is also a perfect time if you haven't been using the trailer and it has had a chance to dry out a little. Also with the cooler weather things wouldn't stink . The hardest thing about the job isn't the tank it is the bottom cover.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cool! Thanks guys


----------



## jayjay (Apr 1, 2007)

I just recently purchased the 28KRS- Haven't been out yet. Is it normal for the front cap and also the rear "fiberglass" to be pliable? I can push on the front and on the rear under the slide out bed and it has a lot of give. Is this delamination or just the way it's built? The sides are solid and there is no give, so it make sme wonder.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Terranova (Apr 18, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Cool! Thanks guys


 JayJay-wondering if anyone has answered your question. I have same situation and was wondering the same thing. I have a 2002 Outback 23fbs. Thanks Tom


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

mine moves too. the back more then the front. No delam yet, I hope to avoid that.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

jayjay said:


> I just recently purchased the 28KRS- Haven't been out yet. Is it normal for the front cap and also the rear "fiberglass" to be pliable? I can push on the front and on the rear under the slide out bed and it has a lot of give. Is this delamination or just the way it's built? The sides are solid and there is no give, so it make sme wonder.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


It's normal. The front and rear wall is not the same solid construction as the sides.


----------

